# Jenny Graham - Around The World Record



## Shadow (18 Jun 2018)

For all you dot watchers out there, this may be of interest. She started 2 days ago.

Another tough lady.


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Jun 2018)

Hugely optimistic plan, I would think - self supported, 16 hours per day, 180 miles per day.

But, good luck to her


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jun 2018)

2 days in and she has already ridden from Berlin, across Poland and into Lithuania - she isn't hanging around !


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2018)

What a brave and determined woman. Respect and I hope she does it.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jun 2018)

Can someone help me - what's the best way of keeping track of this?

From the link above, this table seems to imply that so far she's up with the 16 hours a day, 180 miles a day schedule:







But a moving average speed of 13.8 mph would give about 660 miles.

I can find her on Strava but there don't seem to be any updates since she started.

Surely she's not expecting to keep to the schedule every day, and will be eating into the 34 days' contingency quite a bit?


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jun 2018)

I wonder if the tracker does a series of point to points, each time losing a short distance due to bends in the road.

Presumably, the distance isn't so important, the idea being to get back to the start point in as short a time as possible.

The round the world record has never gripped me, I suspect because there's too many transfers across oceans.

Unavoidable, but it does turn any attempt into a short series of long rides which I don't find very involving.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I wonder if the tracker does a series of point to points, each time losing a short distance due to bends in the road.
> 
> Presumably, the distance isn't so important, the idea being to get back to the start point in as short a time as possible.
> 
> ...


Yes, I get that. It becomes quite an articifial concept, especially with the sections across Australia and New Zealand.

Another take on "Around the World" would be overland from the Cape of Good Hope to Cape Horn. Is that a recognised challenge? It would certainly be unambiguous, in the same way as LEJOG is. If only I'd thought of it 30 years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> Yes, I get that. It becomes quite an articifial concept, especially with the sections across Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> Another take on "Around the World" would be overland from the Cape of Good Hope to Cape Horn. Is that a recognised challenge? It would certainly be unambiguous, in the same way as LEJOG is. If only I'd thought of it 30 years ago.


Isn't the Atlantic Ocean in the way ...?


----------



## Aravis (19 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Isn't the Atlantic Ocean in the way ...?


No.


----------



## srw (19 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Isn't the Atlantic Ocean in the way ...?


Yes.

Or the Bering Strait


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> No.





srw said:


> Yes.
> 
> Or the Bering Strait


----------



## Aravis (19 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


>


No big deal, just another way of looking at things.

The conventional round the world route, if it exists, is a piecemeal collection of routes across continents separated by ocean crossings. The longest continuous journey on the globe which can't be shortened is from the Cape of Good Hope to the far west of Siberia. In second place is the journey from Alaska to Cape Horn. They're separated by a narrow straight, giving a single mega-route requiring no ocean crossing. I think that looks a more satisfactory version of around the world that what's usually done. You could "complete" it by crossing the Atlantic if you wish.

It also looks a lot more difficult than the one that's usually done, so you'd've thought someone would want to try it...


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jun 2018)

do you just get up some speed and bunny hop the narrow straight then, as last time I looked there was a gap between Siberia and Alaska?


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> Yes, I get that. It becomes quite an articifial concept, especially with the sections across Australia and New Zealand.


The route also seems to hit Alaska half way across, presumably as the far western bit is too difficult to either access or cycle over?


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jun 2018)

The Guiness rules for this are many and complex I would think. Fortunately, Jenny has the right team to fine tune and check all this before she set off.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2018)

Anyone still following this. Apparently she hit her max HR on the trip whilst being chased by a pack of dogs


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Russia's quite big isn't it?


Just a tadge.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2018)

She's out of Russia


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2018)

Now in China and going across the Gobi desert


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2018)

She's made it to Oz


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2018)




----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2018)

Half way and on course for the record



The current world record is held by

_*Paola Gianotti*
The current women's record is 144 days for Paola Gianotti who started and finished at Ivrea, Turin, Italy, from 8 March to 30 November 2014. This was a supported ride. During her voyage, on 16 May 2014, Gianotti was injured in a road accident which resulted in a fractured vertebra. Although the Guinness World Record rules state that the clock does not stop, Gianotti's time was frozen for four months till she recovered and resumed her attempt on 18 September 2014. Her route is here. Although its legitimacy is much debated, this is currently the official female record.[10][11]_

And that was supported with a 4 month break. She's on course to not only break it but beat most of the previous male participants in it and is getting a 20th of the publicity


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> Half way and on course for the record
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very impressive, and the second half appears to be far simpler from a logistics point of view. Although im sure the riding is still incredibly hard.


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2018)

She's in New Zealand


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2018)

In Canada now


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2018)

A worrying development, let's hope she sorts it


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Sep 2018)

Looks as if it's sorted to a ridable degree since she's now 240km beyond Dawson Creek in Valleyview, 350km short of a proper fix in Edmonton, if that really is the closest replacement bb. So it's a case of _'hope it lasts the next 350km'_ now.


----------



## Crackle (22 Sep 2018)

America is big! She's been struggling into an Easterly for sometime now which has affected her progress. Still going though.


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2018)

That's it, she's made it across North America. Next stop Lisbon






I think she's behind the schedule she set for herself. One interview said she was aiming for 110 days and if I read it right she's on a 111 days now. It seemed to take her ages to get across North America compared to Russia and China. Let's hope she can still beat the current 144 day record.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Oct 2018)

http://trackleaders.com/jennyrtw18


----------



## Beebo (15 Oct 2018)

121 days gone, and she is well into Belgium. She ONLY has half of German to go.


----------



## Beebo (17 Oct 2018)

She could finish tonight if she blasts the final day and has a favourable route.
Although she may chose to have a triumphant finish tomorrow.


----------



## snorri (18 Oct 2018)

In the outskirts of Berlin now!


----------



## Beebo (18 Oct 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-45904943

She’s done it.


----------



## Beebo (18 Oct 2018)

Her final leg was 32 hours non stop!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2018)

Incredible feat


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Oct 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> Hugely optimistic plan, I would think - self supported, 16 hours per day, 180 miles per day.
> 
> But, good luck to her



Seems like Lady Luck chose well


----------



## Shadow (18 Oct 2018)

Chapeau! - fantastic achievement. 

(I should raise a glass of good single malt in her honour but it will have to wait til the morrow).


----------



## DaveReading (22 Oct 2018)

JG interviewed on BBC Breakfast this morning.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Oct 2018)

There is also an interview with her on today's Woman's Hour. From around 36:30 on the podcast.


----------



## alicat (23 Oct 2018)

Thanks @Bazzer. Her pluckiness shone through. Well worth a listen.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Oct 2018)

That's an amazing ride, especially as she was unsupported. The girl dun good!


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

She's back on the telly with The Adventure Show on 11th March
(probably only for Scotland viewers :-( But hopefully Cyclechat viewers can find a way? :-) _


View: https://twitter.com/SunartMedia/status/1367076863466700802


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> She's back on the telly with The Adventure Show on 11th March
> (probably only for Scotland viewers :-( But hopefully Cyclechat viewers can find a way? :-) _
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/SunartMedia/status/1367076863466700802




The BBC regions are buried in the 900s on Sky boxes.

BBC Scotland is channel 951.

The Adventure Show is worth a watch for us largely armchair adventurers.

They've done a few decent cycling features.


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Sky boxes


?


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> ?



Sorry, for those of you with rod brakes and solid tyres, Sky is a satellite broadcaster which has revolutionised television broadcasting.

Not only in the fields of sport and news, but also multi-channel television in general.

https://www.sky.com/


----------



## DRM (6 Mar 2021)

She's also done some videos on the GCN+ App, filmed in Colombia, One with Simon Richardson 24 Hours in Medellin, An Andes Adventure & Colombia, The Road to Peace, they're excellent documentries


----------



## DaveReading (6 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The BBC regions are buried in the 900s on Sky boxes.
> 
> BBC Scotland is channel 951.
> 
> ...



or Freesat: 108 (HD), 174 (SD)


----------

